
What to Choose: NFS or CEPH? - _Tanya_
https://kruschecompany.com/blog/post/what-to-choose-nfs-or-ceph
======
noahdesu
You can export Ceph through NFS [0].

[0]:
[http://docs.ceph.com/docs/master/cephfs/nfs/](http://docs.ceph.com/docs/master/cephfs/nfs/)

